# Checkerboard QS Red Oak/Walnut Cutting Board



## gvwp (Jul 22, 2013)

Just put the final coat of butcher block oil on this cutting board. Its made with quartersawn Red Oak and flat sawn Walnut. 

[attachment=28042]
[attachment=28043]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2013)

Very pretty. Interesting choice with red oak - did you fill the pores somehow? 

I wouldn't have thought I would like ro with bw but it works fine esthetically. Nice job.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 22, 2013)

That is very nice. Great board.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

nice work! I used to build with Ro + walnut combos all the time got burned out on oak so I went to cherry + walnut.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Very pretty. Interesting choice with red oak - did you fill the pores somehow?
> 
> I wouldn't have thought I would like ro with bw but it works fine esthetically. Nice job.



No fill. Just assemble and sand. I like R/O and Walnut together. I wish I still had pics of a huge board I made a couple years ago. It was nice as well. Really thick large board with super dark Walnut. I'll have to see if I can dig up a pic of it.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 22, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> nice work! I used to build with Ro + walnut combos all the time got burned out on oak so I went to cherry + walnut.



Yes. I really like Walnut and Cherry. Expensive taste I guess. :irishjig:


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't made a cut board in a few years. One thing I was taught was not to use RO because it could become rancid from the juices seeping into the pores. I see a lot of people making cut boards from RO and they look great, but I'm starting to wonder if I was taught a myth or if it is true about the RO going rancid.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 22, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I haven't made a cut board in a few years. One thing I was taught was not to use RO because it could become rancid from the juices seeping into the pores. I see a lot of people making cut boards from RO and they look great, but I'm starting to wonder if I was taught a myth or if it is true about the RO going rancid.



That's interesting. I've not heard that. I've got a board in the kitchen that was made with Walnut and R/O. I've had it for years. Never noticed any problem but perhaps I've been lucky.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 22, 2013)

gvwp said:


> Never noticed any problem but perhaps I've been lucky.



where is myth busters when you need them maybe this one isn't explosive enough for the show.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2013)

I never read anything about rancid or anything else with ro, but the reason I asked in the first place was I was thinking the pores in ro are so large they would probably hold considerably more bacteria than most woods such as maple etc.. I guess that leads to rancidity though so same thing. I'm not saying either way was just wondering out loud.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I never read anything about rancid or anything else with ro, but the reason I asked in the first place was I was thinking the pores in ro are so large they would probably hold considerably more bacteria than most woods such as maple etc.. I guess that leads to rancidity though so same thing. I'm not saying either way was just wondering out loud.



This could be true. Come to think of it other woods don't have grain quite like Oak so I could possibly see how this might happen. I've not had any problem so far.


----------

